
Apple Mac Pro Wheels Kit - foxh0und
https://www.apple.com/au/shop/product/MX572FE/A/apple-mac-pro-wheels-kit
======
andrewstuart
All founders on HN when they see this no doubt have a twinge of envy. Imagine
creating a brand so successful that you could do this.

~~~
chipperyman573
The craziest thing is they even charge $8 for non-ground shipping. I just
bought from a website that did free 2 day shipping on all items over $50!

~~~
TAForObvReasons
Even crazier, Nintendo charges $5 for "UPS Mail Innovations" ground shipping
(which basically uses the post office)

~~~
Gaelan
> which basically uses the post office

Pretty sure this isn't quite true—UPS ships it all the way to your local post
office, and the post office does the last mile.

~~~
fmajid
In other words, the USPS does the part that is actually difficult and
expensive.

------
pcmoney
Before you mock it. This is not for YOU. Just like the monitor stand. It is
way more about the form than the function. You go into a big time
executive/creative head/hedge funder's office and it is baller, except for
that ugly ass plasticy monitor stand on their desk (Dell Circa 2002). For a
$1000 that eyesore turns into a piece of art, considering they likely have art
pieces on the walls worth $50-100k it is a no brainer. Same thing for the
wheels. I would say I would never buy one but if $1000 wheels were the
equivalent of a latte to me... sure wtf not? People whined at Apple for not
making a "pro" product for awhile, then they made one that was too "pro"
apparently. By pro, I mean gets PAID not gets by. Now they will whine about
definitions of pro. Apple has a pretty good idea of what "rich suckers" will
buy.

~~~
oliwarner
Why shouldn't we mock that too? Why is there suddenly a limit on the number of
fingers we're allowed to point at disgusting levels of _excess_?

I'm not communist, I'm happy for people being fairly remunerated, but a world
where $1k wheels _make sense_ is a world that is dangerously close to not
making any sense at all.

------
bnj
To me, the "feet kit" is the bigger eyebrow raiser. Even though the total cost
is less, the wheels actually... you know, they turn. They're wheels. They
perform a function that's somewhat greater than a brick sitting on the ground.

The feet kit is half the cost, but they're feet. It's like they're designed
for safe use in operating theaters or something.

------
noodlesUK
Serious question - Who puts towers on wheels? If you need to move a computer
don’t you normally use a cart that has eg a display and keyboard on it?

~~~
cocoa19
I do. My desk is small and I don't want to put the tower on the ground/carpet.

I have a cheap $20 stand with wheels. The wheels help me move it around in
case I'm cleaning the area or need to disconnect/reconnect cables (which I do
frequently).

------
pinacarlos90
The price is a marketing move. Apple couldn't care less if they sold 12 units
of these wheels-kits per year, as long as it gets people talking about Apple.
"There is no such thing as bad publicity"

~~~
mav3rick
You think the world's biggest brand and cash cow needs negative publicity.
You're delusional.

------
sdan
This is AUD. In either case, I'm not entirely surprised.

I'm repeating what many have said before: If you're a legit pro / enterprise,
the value behind the Mac Pro is probably a lot more than the minuscule amount
you'd pay.

For comparison, I've made 10x from my MBP, so I'd say the value and quality
was worth it.

Edit: Ok, yes obviously you shouldn't be comparing the price of your work with
your laptop of choice: but the experience and quality was definitely worth it
more than the Dell XPS. I mostly ssh/use sublime into bigger servers, but the
quality of Macs in general are so good that I don't put much focus on
performance.

~~~
slg
You can make an argument that the Mac Pro provides real value over competing
systems. These $700 wheels look pretty, but you can't argue that they provide
real value over $20 alternatives like this [1].

[1] - [https://www.staples.com/Mount-It-CPU-Wheeled-Floor-Mount-
Com...](https://www.staples.com/Mount-It-CPU-Wheeled-Floor-Mount-Computer-
Tower-Holder/product_24148268)

~~~
pcmoney
Sure they do, they provide a clear status symbol which people at every level
above subsistence value more than "real value" (whatever that is) Also its one
of those silly signals that they "only buy the best" or "only use the best
tools" or something equally pointless. People aren't buying rolexes to check
the time...

------
0x00000000
When Dell charges $200 for a $2 stamped metal server rail no one bats an eye

------
drglitch
A new set of wheels for your average Honda or Toyota costs just about as much.
I want these and I don’t even own a Mac Pro. ;)

------
qzw
Don’t complain about the price. This isn’t for you. It’s for pros who need the
best rolling performance to do their jobs. I mean, when the pros’ time costs
$$$$/hr, are they really going to buy some knock off wheels for $500 and risk
getting octagonal ones made in China instead? At least you know these will be
perfect circles.

------
catchmeifyoucan
I wonder if they have locks. Seems like you can just pop em off, put em in a
bag. Pretty expensive accessory.

~~~
m463
My first thought was... why not just wheel the computer out?

My second thought was... comes back to find computer up on cinder blocks,
wheels gone.

~~~
microtherion
Yeah, and if you buy the Mac on credit and fall behind, you may find the
wheels in a wheel clamp…

------
jimnotgym
...and they continued to pay it, despite it being an obvious rip-off. Until
one day they didn't.

------
TAForObvReasons
US $699 [https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MX572ZM/A/apple-mac-
pro-w...](https://www.apple.com/shop/product/MX572ZM/A/apple-mac-pro-wheels-
kit)

~~~
_fullpint
That’s a BIG difference

~~~
paulcole
The link in the story is $1,049 in AUD which is roughly equal to $699 in USD —
the link in the post you replied to.

------
ertemplin
The Mac Pro starts at $6,000. You can build a better PC for less than half
that.

In my opinion, the Mac Pro and its relevant accessories are targeting a luxury
customer that doesn't really care how much it costs.

~~~
czzr
No, you can’t. You might be able to build a pc that meets your specific needs
for half that, sure.

~~~
Jonnax
They use the cheapest ram available:

[https://twitter.com/SnazzyQ/status/1204902786015494144?s=19](https://twitter.com/SnazzyQ/status/1204902786015494144?s=19)

------
amanzi
I'm sure that Apple is conducting a social experiment to see how much money
people are willing to pay for their products.

------
silverreads
Still no brakes?

------
bfrog
So this is why everyone in the valley needs mega pay checks. Likely Made in
PRC made casters, $700 USD + shipping and tax. If there were ever a sign that
Apple is charging too much for their products (as if the signs weren't already
there over and over)...

~~~
coenhyde
Actually no, it's so they can afford a 500sf apartment.

~~~
bfrog
Sounds like another crappy market deal, kind of like these overpriced casters

------
mysterEFrank
wow

------
vernie
Uh huh...

